
Orange - Open source data visualization and analysis - woodson
http://www.ailab.si/orange/
======
Swizec
From what I hear this is a pretty powerful data mining package (developed at
the faculty I attend). Personally I haven't gotten to play around too much
with it, never had the time to figure it out properly.

Protip: use it as a python library, a lot of stuff doesn't make it into the
GUI.

~~~
mathgladiator
It looks really cool; is it going to be the WEKA killer for '10?

------
thibaut_barrere
Speaking as a rubyist, now that's a compelling reason to use Python more.

I would be happy to use this to read some MongoDB data as well (I guess it's
probably possible).

